# can't get Odin to see phone after flashing Deodexed KL1



## glennnall (Dec 19, 2011)

just as described. i'm trying to update my baseband, and now Odin won't see my phone in DL mode. sees it fine in normal mode.

anyone have a guess why...? I'm in Debug.

thanks for any help available.

GN


----------



## btyork (Oct 20, 2011)

Try reinstalling the drivers from Kies and maybe a different USB port.

The	ROM shouldn't effect a baseline program like DL mode or recovery...

This is all assuming you flashed the ROM from CWM.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread moved. Please use developers section for releases only. Thanks


----------

